# VBA - Fehler beim Kompilieren, Variable nicht definiert



## DaVinciCode (10 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Community,

ich habe in einer Excel Datei einen Code der mir ermöglicht, dass per Rechtsklick auf einer Zelle ein Fenster öffnet. In diesem Fenster kann ich dann verschiedene Buttons anklicken und ein Kommentar zum heutigen Datum schreiben. Diese Funktion wollte ich jetzt in eine neue Datei übernehmen, jedoch steht beim Ausführen: Fehler beim Kompilieren  Variable nicht definiert
Warum geht das nicht? Hier ist der Code:

Option Explicit

Private Sub Worksheet_BeforeRightClick(ByVal Target As Range, Cancel As Boolean)
' bei Rechtsklick in weiß hinterlegte Felder soll sich das CoC_PopUp öffnen
    Dim cIndex As Long
        cIndex = Cells.Find(What:="First column", After:=Cells(6, 10), LookIn:=xlFormulas, _
        LookAt:=xlPart, SearchOrder:=xlByRows, SearchDirection:=xlNext, _
        MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False).Column
    Dim rIndex As Long
        rIndex = Cells.Find(What:="First column", After:=Cells(6, 10), LookIn:=xlFormulas, _
        LookAt:=xlPart, SearchOrder:=xlByColumns, SearchDirection:=xlNext, _
        MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False).Row
    If Target.Column >= cIndex And Target.Row > rIndex Then
        Call CoC_PopUp.Show
        Cancel = True
        ' das PopUp soll sich nur bei Zellen öffnen, deren Zeilenindex größer als 6 und Spaltenindex größer als 10 ist.
        ' hier soll sich nur das PopUp öffnen und nicht das bei Rechtsklick standardmäßige Kontextmenü
        Else
        CommandBars("Cell").Enabled = True
        ' bei allen anderen Zellen soll das normale Rechtsklick-Menü trotzdem möglich sein
    End If
End Sub
Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
 If Not Intersect(Target, Range("B4")) Is Nothing Then Calculate_MbS
 End Sub

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## PN/DP (10 Oktober 2018)

"CoC_PopUp" wird als Fehlerstelle markiert. Das Objekt wird nicht gefunden.

Harald


----------



## DaVinciCode (10 Oktober 2018)

Oh, stimmt.. entschuldigt, das habe ich vergessen zu übernehmen. Jetzt funktioniert es wie gewohnt, danke Harald!


----------

